
Mentally Ill, Alone and Forgotten (2018) - Tomte
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2018-10/kenya-africa-mental-illness-psychiatrists-treatment-stigmatization-english/komplettansicht
======
nof1
This is not that different from the United States. We do not have good state
solutions for mental illness. There have a been a lot of good things shown to
work in smaller communities and with family support, but unfortunately many
people in this category have neither type of support system.

